# The Lord of the Rings-War in the North



## Soumik99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Another promising game hitting the stores in November 2011 is this Action-RPG
set in the LOTR universe. The gameplay trailer
[YOUTUBE]f49KICKr2dM[/YOUTUBE]  (Looks very satisfying)
In a preview article in PlayStation Magazine, it was discussed that players will have skills that are upgradeable, characters that can be customized, and that conversations play out similarly to Mass Effect without the moral ramifications. Each character also has ranged attacks which they can use. Farin (the dwarf champion) has a crossbow. Eradan (the human ranger) has a bow and Andriel (the female elf mage) can cast ranged spells at enemies. All characters also have light and heavy attacks and can roll, block and counter attack enemies. Players can also issue orders to their AI companions if they are playing solo. There are also hubs in the game which function as points where the party may rest, accept new quests, speak to people and stock up on new supplies. Hubs are towns or villages.[4] Comic Con 2011 featured gameplay of War in the North.[5]
Each class also has a unique ability. The dwarf for example can mine for gems which can be used for crafting purposes and he can also smash walls down where hidden treasure can be found. The game also features unlockable difficulty modes such as a nightmare difficulty. You can replay through the game and keep all your equipment and skills from the previous playthrough. Dialogue will normally present a few choices where the player can get just the facts, delve deeper into the lore or get optional side quests. It is unknown if there will be choices which influence the plot or change the way a quest plays out. The gameplay also relies upon the player working with friends (or with AI companions) to use tactics to defeat certain enemies.[6][7]
The Lord of the Rings: War in the North
Now I know this is really a game that people will wait for the reviews for, before trying out.. so keep an eye on it too(well I am) 
[YOUTUBE]sAIE4osVh0s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]lTVsNA_4O2g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Sep 29, 2011)

Well , haven't played any Lord of rings game. Will think about after some reviews.

Also In november , ES-SKYRIM is coming ,so it should have something extra to attract me!!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2011)

Is it a MMORPG or RPG ?? I have played RTS of this game series.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 29, 2011)

The only LOTR game I have played would be Conquest and that was 2 years ago. This looks decent enough, might give it a shot, if time permits.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 29, 2011)

OOOh this looks nice . I might try it out just because its a RPG game. I'm already in one Lord of the Rings MMORPG though.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Is it a MMORPG or RPG ?? I have played RTS of this game series.


This is an RPG game, It is single player, but co-op is also very much recommended as there are 3 people you take control of.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]m-o3MEipq8M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------

